# New Chicago, IL D&D Group forming



## phaeinchi (May 17, 2004)

All,

I am the DM for a new group in Chicago, IL (Wrigleyville) D&D group.  We will play Thursdays and/or Tuesdays depending on availability, 2-3 times/month, starting in June.  6:30pm->whenever.  Location is very near Wrigley Field.

The campaign will be a homebrew high-magic campaign similar to Greyhawk and beginning at 1st level.  All content and PC's will be 3.5 SRD unless I approve beforehand.  The feel of the campaign will be high-powered, but I mix in a lot of intrigue and make special effort to have the world respond to the PC's and their backgrounds.  

The group consists of myself (experienced DM) and one player (also an experienced DM/player).  We will play with all skill levels.  Our one real requirement is that we "connect" enough as people that you are the type of person we would hang out with anyway.  I get along with most people, but you will most likely get along with us if you are 20's, 30's, professional, and "don't really have time for D&D anymore".

Please email me at james_goodfriend@ama-assn.org or respond here.

Thanks,
-Bob


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 19, 2004)

I play a Mutants & Masterminds campaign every other Tuesday so could only make it part of the time, unless your campaign just happened to be off my other GM's timeline. How's parking in your area? I know for most of that area, it's pretty bad. Any lots or good side streets?


----------



## phaeinchi (May 24, 2004)

Parking is, in fact, a problem.  Usually you can find something around that time.  I know a couple near-guaruntees about 3 blocks off.  Sometimes one of my 2 owned spaces is free for the night.

I apparently have insufficient power to reply personally or email you, so I'll just have to hope you see this and reply to me at james_goodfriend@ama-assn.org

First session is Thu, June 3.  Still taking 1-2 more people.


----------



## phaeinchi (May 24, 2004)

Also, my home is a block off the red line and 2 major bus lines.  I have ample bicycle parking.

(Your car owns you, maaaan.)


----------



## JoeGKushner (May 28, 2004)

My sending of e-mail has had some problems. Can you ping joegkushner@yahoo.com and see if that works?


----------



## harchunk (Jun 19, 2004)

*we need you*

Hello,
We are based in Blue Island, with players from Bridgeview and Oak Lawn, and further.  Our group is currently 6, with two possible departures.  We are looking for another TEAM player, along with a possible future DM.  We have several campaigns going on including Return to Temple of Elemental Evil, and Maztica.  We are also training a new DM.  Our groups average age is 35.  We meet every other Saturday, so thats twice a month, with occasionally switching to do two in a row to meet players schedules.  We really want a reliable player, and like what we have read on your post.  Let us know...We will give you until August to reply, then look elsewhere.  Please contact via Email @ thorun09@msn.com or harchunk@yahoo.com.

Always Forward,


----------

